# What are you Eating right now?



## Nero (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm eating Spicy Tofu right now.

And it's one hell of a spicy dish!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 20, 2007)

a steak burrito with extra hot suace !


----------



## Jax (Oct 20, 2007)

My own saliva


----------



## TaMs (Oct 21, 2007)

chips


----------



## bobrules (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't eat when I'm on the computer.


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 21, 2007)

Just had sushi recently, yum yum.


----------



## lagman (Oct 21, 2007)

My nails, kinda nervous ATM.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 21, 2007)

Just finished off a plate of Fettuccine Alfredo.


----------



## Javacat (Oct 21, 2007)

toast!


----------



## Da Foxx (Oct 21, 2007)

Drinking count? Cause I'm drinking coffee right now.


----------



## phuzzz (Oct 21, 2007)

Brains.  BRAAAAIIIIIINS.

Naw, I had some Boston Market earlier.   Mmmm.... sweet potatoes.


----------



## JPH (Oct 21, 2007)

Food.

Just ate some veil (tortured baby cow), corn bread, and salad for supper.
Yum...yum.


----------



## T-hug (Oct 21, 2007)

Sitting in the gate house at work watching Friday Night With Jonathon Ross on BBC 1.  It's 01:58 am, just made my check call on the automated system that I have to do every hour, on the hour until 4am.
Just rolled a blunt and am going to sit in my car in the car park to get high


----------



## Samutz (Oct 21, 2007)

Spaghetti with marinara sauce and parmesan cheese.
And a Dr. Pepper to drink.


----------



## Nero (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Da Foxx @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> Drinking count? Cause I'm drinking coffee right now.



Can I make a reference to Godot?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 21, 2007)

a kitkat bar


----------



## Tanas (Oct 21, 2007)

SNOT


----------



## PikaPika (Oct 21, 2007)

I just ate some teriyaki (or however it's spelled) chicken and some shrimp.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 21, 2007)

meat pie. 

what an excellent thread...riveting discussion will ensue, I'm sure..


----------



## topboy (Oct 21, 2007)

Im chewing gum.........Extra....xD


----------



## PikaPika (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm just waiting for someone to say "delicious cake".


----------



## nintendofreak (Oct 21, 2007)

xxtra hot Flamin hot cheetoes, with some lime of course


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 21, 2007)

im eating some Hello Panda at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yummmm


----------



## Nero (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> xxtra hot Flamin hot cheetoes, with some lime of course



I LOVE Limon Hot Cheetos.


----------



## Opium (Oct 21, 2007)

raisin toast with butter.

mmm


----------



## ryohki (Oct 21, 2007)

damn you....
now I want raisin toast!
I'm chewin some beef jerky


----------



## JPH (Oct 21, 2007)

Honey TeddyGrahams and a HUGE glass of milk


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 21, 2007)

Bran flakes and raisins and a cup of tea for breakfast, yummy.


----------



## acky (Oct 21, 2007)

A grape


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 21, 2007)

had a stuffed casidilla (chicken) for dinner

usually eat pretzels


----------



## Shelleeson (Oct 21, 2007)

i just finished eating a starbar what a fantastic breakfast


----------



## legendofphil (Oct 21, 2007)

I've just finished eating 4 potato waffles.
I do have a bag of apple bon-bons next to me that I might eat next.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 21, 2007)

Pizza I made last night.


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 21, 2007)

Bacon in toast( Cholesterol in bread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Oct 21, 2007)

Gummies! The sugar coated rectangular kind.


----------



## dice (Oct 21, 2007)

my mum left me some bacon and fried (onions and) eggs (sunny side up) so whilst she's gone I've grilled 4 cheese on toast pieces and put it all together into one sandwich XD HEAVEN


----------



## Noobix (Oct 21, 2007)

Just had egg, bacon, and sausage with toast.  (It is Sunday so a "fry up" is essential!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

Drinking my tea now.


----------



## enarky (Oct 21, 2007)

Being on a Nong Shim diet for the last two days: Bowl Noodle Soup Hot & Spicy. But it's only medium spicy.


----------



## agentdurden (Oct 21, 2007)

pinto beans with white rice and some ground chicken.


----------



## Issac (Oct 21, 2007)

right now, I'm not eathing anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but in two seconds i'm going to eat POCKY!!!!!!!


----------



## moozxy (Oct 21, 2007)

My stomach is digesting itself.. I'm sooo hungry


----------



## Shelleeson (Oct 21, 2007)

just finishing up 2 burgers


----------



## Remy669 (Oct 21, 2007)

I just finished eating beef with a red wine sauce.
Yum yum


----------



## Jax (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm gonna have pork chops with fries for lunch!


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Oct 21, 2007)

Kettle chips ftw!


----------



## cubin' (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Kettle chips ftw!



/eats the chips that dropped onto your top...mmm thats good stuff. the chips are good too!


----------



## Popin (Oct 21, 2007)

Vector Cereal


----------



## Spikey (Oct 21, 2007)

Not eating anything yet, but about to head out to WaWa to pick my wife up a hoagie and prolly myself one too.


----------



## Raisingod (Oct 21, 2007)

I got some miso soup waiting at home ( I made too much yesterday )


----------



## test84 (Oct 21, 2007)

black stylus.


----------



## test84 (Oct 21, 2007)

black stylus.


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 21, 2007)

more Hello Panda


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm eating a chocolate Santa now. Head first.


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 21, 2007)

WITH OUT the disgusting Mayo.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 21, 2007)

Croissant sandwich.  Not those cheap and gross microwave ones, the real deal.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually made sure I ate all the crumbs too, they are way too good to brush them onto the floor/rubbish bin.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 21, 2007)

nother kit-kat bar


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 21, 2007)

Nougat. Pronounced nugget, not noogay or noogaar.

- Sam


----------



## Sekkyumu (Oct 21, 2007)

chips !


----------



## hankchill (Oct 21, 2007)

A Cheesestring.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 21, 2007)

nother kit-kat and a reeses


----------



## IainDS (Oct 21, 2007)

FRUBE FTW


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 21, 2007)

Late breakfast, Oatmeal.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Oct 21, 2007)

Tortilla de patata in a few hours.


----------



## Cairpre (Oct 21, 2007)

White Castle cheeseburgers!


----------



## sirAnger (Oct 21, 2007)

Trail mix.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 21, 2007)

O damn, I just had lunch, now I'm hungry again!


----------



## Rulza (Oct 21, 2007)

lol Cheerios


----------



## nexus7412369 (Oct 21, 2007)

Does chewing gum count?


----------



## falcon64z8 (Oct 21, 2007)

Spring rolls


----------



## shadowwarrior999 (Oct 21, 2007)

Cheese Steak


----------



## jgu1994 (Oct 21, 2007)

CHIPOTLE FTW!!!


----------



## Nero (Oct 21, 2007)

Yum.. Just got done eating Sweet potatoes.


----------



## Switchy (Oct 21, 2007)

BOOGERS FTW!


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 21, 2007)

Salt and Vinegar chips. They PWN.


----------



## Nero (Oct 22, 2007)

Yummy... I'm eating Hot Cheetos and a bag of Mini Oreos... and I'm topping it off with a nice glass of tap water.


----------



## test84 (Oct 22, 2007)

im starviiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin
u can hear my stomach's


----------



## notnarb (Oct 22, 2007)

An orphan topped with mustard.  To drink I have the tears of countless noobs


----------



## Foie (Oct 22, 2007)

Well, I'm chewing gum right now.  Sugar free Trident Tropical Twist with xylitol to be exact.

Although, I am *always* chewing gum...  I have been chewing this gum for the past few months, and it hasn't gotten old ye t (Not the same piece.  The same flavor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Nero (Oct 22, 2007)

Drinking water and chewing some Trident gum.

~Nero

=======> Good night, guys! It's getting late and I haven't gotten good sleep in 3 days.


----------



## Destructobot (Oct 22, 2007)

Beer.


----------



## xSmileCrushx (Oct 22, 2007)

Barbie-themed cereal with heart-shaped marshmallows... Sounds delightful doesn't it? :]


----------



## Remy669 (Oct 22, 2007)

No it doesn't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I'm eating cookies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone wants some?


----------



## Upperleft (Oct 22, 2007)

chewing gum ?


----------



## Veho (Oct 22, 2007)

Coffee and cookies.


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 22, 2007)

Jelly beans, dolly mixture and midget gems!

- Sam


----------



## NiGHtS (Oct 22, 2007)

Walkers Cheese and Onion crisps!

SMELL MA BREATH!

*Breathes*


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 22, 2007)

egg's muffins with cheese sauce on'em


----------



## Rayder (Oct 22, 2007)

Heating me up some garlic bread right now....oooh it's done!


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 22, 2007)

more Hello Panda


----------



## arctic_flame (Oct 22, 2007)

Mini pringles


----------



## Switchy (Oct 22, 2007)

Nic nacs with a lovely hot coco


----------



## WeaponXxX (Oct 22, 2007)

Raisin Bran CRunCH and Coffee


----------



## Jaxtaylor (Oct 22, 2007)

Chicken Curry.  Well, it looks like chicken curry.  I can't taste shit for the taste of whiskey in my mouth after last night, but i'm sure it's lovely.


----------



## Jaxtaylor (Oct 22, 2007)

Chicken Curry.  Well, it looks like chicken curry.  I can't taste shit for the taste of whiskey in my mouth after last night, but i'm sure it's lovely.


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 22, 2007)

A MilkyWay and Walkers Plain


----------



## Jax (Oct 22, 2007)

Grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## Mehdi (Oct 22, 2007)

burgers and fries


----------



## omarroms (Oct 22, 2007)

ramen and then tictacs.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Oct 22, 2007)

mixed berry trail mix


----------



## Ducky (Oct 22, 2007)

Hmmm ah... Chicken wings! xP oh wait.. Thats sushi.. No i'm sure it's chicken wings!! Oh... wait.. it's just some rice...


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 22, 2007)

some pizza, and some chocolate chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Switchy (Oct 22, 2007)

Vegetarian hamburgers! Yum!


----------



## Veho (Oct 23, 2007)

Chestnut puree and whipped cream. Yummy.


----------



## Orc (Oct 23, 2007)

Pringles Sea Salt and Black Pepper


----------



## silverspoon (Oct 23, 2007)

.


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 23, 2007)

and


----------



## Torte (Oct 23, 2007)

Yet, yet, yet another box of vanilla almond cluster muesli down the GI tract in this last fortnight.  Gonna have some serious gas out both ends soon.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## fristi (Oct 23, 2007)

QUOTE(silverspoon @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> I just had this for dinner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks good


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 23, 2007)

noodles


----------



## Upperleft (Oct 23, 2007)

just finished eating my KFC dinner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NOTHING BEATS KFC'S CHICKEN


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm now eating:






But my one I'm eating has a lot more Caramel.

then I'll have a mcdonalds burger and chips.


----------



## BvG (Oct 23, 2007)

speculaas


----------



## notnarb (Oct 23, 2007)

+


----------



## Cairpre (Oct 23, 2007)

not really eating, but I'm drinking some awful coffee i bought at Kroger.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Oct 23, 2007)

well
just had lunch


----------



## imgod22222 (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm chewing my guitar pick, if that counts.


----------



## deathfisaro (Oct 23, 2007)

Chicken fingers


----------



## Inu268 (Oct 23, 2007)

ice cream
I had a rugby game today, so I need to eat as much ice cream as I can to stop the pain and heal the wounds >.>


----------



## science (Oct 23, 2007)

Cheese, crackers, and pepperoni sticks!


----------



## Nero (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm eating delicious, golden hash browns..

They're awesome!

~Nero


----------



## Cairpre (Oct 24, 2007)

Italian panini


----------



## dice (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm chewing on some millions






and I may have a jawbreaker later. Havent had those in years


----------



## miikes (Oct 24, 2007)

special sandwiches


----------



## dice (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(miikes @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> special sandwiches


what kind of *special*?


----------



## miikes (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(miikes @ Oct 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > special sandwiches
> ...


you know, one with extra green stuff


----------



## superrob (Oct 24, 2007)

PIZZA


----------



## Joey Ravn (Oct 24, 2007)

[email protected] + cheese + [email protected] mustard = Ñam


----------



## greyhound (Oct 24, 2007)

A Wispa, I'm so glad they brought them back


----------



## science (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## User200 (Oct 25, 2007)

Beef and Potato Stew


----------



## Infinitus (Oct 25, 2007)

Air.

Yes...


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 25, 2007)

im teh eats coffee


----------



## nexus7412369 (Oct 25, 2007)

Jello. Lemon Merangue flavour


----------



## leetdude_007 (Oct 25, 2007)

**** and ******. Yes, I said it.


----------



## mcsquared (Oct 25, 2007)

fox's glacier dark

http://www.foxs.co.uk/foxsrange.php


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 25, 2007)

*WAFFLES!*


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 26, 2007)

Mmmmm... just ate a 100 Grand.  

Interestingly, for the first time in a long time, the Canadian 100 grand has as many calories as the US 100 grand.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 26, 2007)

Had chicken and mushrooms for dinner.  Mmmm......


----------



## 0xyG3N (Oct 27, 2007)

Big mac,a burger king, Some chips , and a Spicy hot chili burger


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 27, 2007)

My own signature dish: Spaghetti!

(Fraking lurb spaghetti 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 27, 2007)

Croissant.


----------



## Skye07 (Oct 27, 2007)

Some Mello Cakes


----------



## Shinji (Oct 27, 2007)

Chicken Fajita Pita :yum:

Hey [M], you should come visit me, I make a kick-ass spaghetti combo


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Oct 27, 2007)

Peanut butter on wheat bread and a dark chocolate cappuccino.


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 27, 2007)

Tic Tacs

- Sam


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_aura12 @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> Croissant.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 27, 2007)

11 pages and not one person said "your mom"!? I'm shocked! SHOCKED! Anyways...


Your mom.


----------



## thegame07 (Oct 27, 2007)

Pasta and garlic sauce


----------



## gov78 (Oct 27, 2007)

Fudge


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 27, 2007)

bearded clams


----------



## Cairpre (Oct 28, 2007)

Melatonin.

yay for sleeping pills.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 28, 2007)

ham and cheese toasty..mmmm


----------



## KizunaIatari (Oct 29, 2007)

Oatmeal cookies and milk. No you can't have some so stop asking.


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 29, 2007)

Some chocolate bar dealies I bought off some fundraiser chick off the street. Oh, and, downin' some hot cocoa w/mini marshmallows!


----------



## Nero (Oct 29, 2007)

Pork Fried Rice at the moment.

~Nero


----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2007)

A sandwich of turkey, cheese, lettuce, and a paste made of roughly ground smoked bacon. 

Heavenly.


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Oct 29, 2007)

Some freshly steamed *vegetarian* curry meat buns (ie, mock-meat) from a Thai frozen foods store in Sydney... Delicious!!!


----------



## megatron_lives (Oct 29, 2007)

Crackerbread and cheese with a bit of lee and perrins - it rocks!


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Oct 29, 2007)

4 slices of pizza


----------



## Westside (Oct 29, 2007)

Laghman, a traditional Uzbek Cuisine. (Not Lagman, you silly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, although it would be nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm gonna stop eating.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 29, 2007)

Not eating it YET, but in about half an hour I will be eating chicken breast with onion and garlic sauce served with creme fraiche'd pasta and cheese! And some veggies. Yummmm


----------



## dice (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> *Not eating it YET*, but in about half an hour I will be eating chicken breast with onion and garlic sauce served with creme fraiche'd pasta and cheese! And some veggies. Yummmm




don't post then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	































I just had some plantain and rice, I'd compare plantain to fried banana (for those of you who don't know)


----------



## PikaPika (Oct 29, 2007)

Pizza from yesterday


----------



## CrystalSweet (Oct 30, 2007)

yumm


----------



## Veho (Oct 30, 2007)

Poco Loco brand Sweet Tomato flavor Roc & Rolls. 




Any similarity to Rick Roll is coincidental.


----------



## Switchy (Oct 30, 2007)

t is the season!


----------



## JPH (Oct 30, 2007)

Ham, Cheese, and Mayonaise on Wheat.

Yerm.


----------



## Nero (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Not eating it YET, but in about half an hour I will be eating chicken breast with onion and garlic sauce served with creme fraiche'd pasta and cheese! And some veggies. Yummmm



Damn shaun, that sounds good!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for me... I'm missing out on my classes since I'm extremely sick and I feel light headed. I'm eating Honey Bran right now though. It tastes like nothing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## shred6waves (Nov 1, 2007)

im chewing gum. does that count?


----------



## Tylon (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm eating...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 2, 2007)

Pringles and a pepsi. Mmm, the combination of the gods.


----------



## Redsquirrel (Nov 2, 2007)

walkers sensations - oven roasted chicken with thyme. tasty


----------



## Nero (Nov 3, 2007)

I just ate a Chicken Sandwich and now I'm eating some Fries.

Wendys is the shit.

~Nero


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 3, 2007)

Hershey's chocolate bar and a big glass of milk.


----------



## wohoo (Nov 3, 2007)

Eating tacos, drinking milk


----------



## JPH (Nov 3, 2007)

Water, Green Beans, Mashed Potatoes, Corn Bread, and Fried Cat Fish.
A country meal.

Yum Yum.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 3, 2007)

mmmm corn bread. I've never heard of anyone eating it in australia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 last I got some was when I was in america.

I'm eating the toast.


----------



## JPH (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> mmmm corn bread. I've never heard of anyone eating it in australia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet Cornbread is the best.
Dipping it in teh milk is better.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah sweet fresh cornbread is the one I had. Soooo tasty.


----------



## PikaPika (Nov 3, 2007)

A hot pocket and about 3 lbs. of candy lol
(damn I love Halloween)


----------



## Nero (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(pikadude1006 @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> A hot pocket and about 3 lbs. of candy lol
> (damn I love Halloween)



Hehe nice.

I didn't go trick or treating this year though. But I laughed like hell when I saw my friend come in my room, sit down for some chips, and then bursting into the bathroom.

(If you didn't assume it yet, he got a laxative from one of the tootsie rolls he got.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

~Nero


----------



## Veho (Nov 3, 2007)

Coffee with chocolate milk.


----------



## lagman (Nov 3, 2007)

Watermelon, a regular one, so no special powers for lagman


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 3, 2007)

POTATOES!!


----------



## [M]artin (Nov 3, 2007)

Poop-Tarts for breakamafast!

Hot Fudge Sundae edition.


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> Coffee with chocolate milk.


I love that combo veho.  Thanks for the reminder.

Right now I'm snacking on Chex Mix and apple juice while I wait for my chicken patties and tater tots to heat up in the oven.  I love chicken patties with lettuce, mayo, and honey.  I'll probably top it all off with some Halloween candy.  Milky Way preferably. 

I'm on a health kick if you can't tell.


----------



## Tylon (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## xalphax (Nov 3, 2007)

Yi Shang Shu (chinese noodle dish)


----------



## berlinka (Nov 3, 2007)

Just had some American Pizza, with some cucumber salad...yummy


----------



## iritegood (Nov 3, 2007)

3 bags of Jalepano chips (I can't get enough of those things) and a mountain dew.

EDIT: I don't know how I managed to screw that one up. I mean 'Jalapeño', honest.


----------



## moozxy (Nov 3, 2007)

KFC chicken, chips and some coke... I'M SO DARN HEALTHY.


----------



## iritegood (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(moozxy @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> KFC chicken, chips and some coke... I'M SO DARN HEALTHY.



KFC? - Crap. Everyone knows that Church's and Popeye's is where it's at.


----------



## moozxy (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(iritegood @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(moozxy @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > KFC chicken, chips and some coke... I'M SO DARN HEALTHY.
> ...



Can't find those in the UK.


----------



## legendofphil (Nov 3, 2007)

Just finished a slice of Mint Vienetta, not had any in years. Before that was a lamb joint dinner, rather nice.


----------



## pristinemog (Nov 3, 2007)

My bottom lip. It's bleeding D:


----------



## Fiddy101 (Nov 3, 2007)

pussy


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 3, 2007)

1 small slice of pizza and a small order of chicken fingers and a large pepsi !


----------



## Pigwooly (Nov 3, 2007)

Peanut Butter and Jelly Sandwich with some milk.


----------



## assassinz (Nov 3, 2007)

My girlfriend, ....she says mmmmm...........


----------



## JPH (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Nov 3 2007, 09:48 AM)]Poop-Tarts for breakamafast!
> 
> Hot Fudge Sundae edition.



Pop-Tarts are only good when you freeze them...

I just had spaghetti and a roll. Quite delicious, I must say.


----------



## Nero (Nov 4, 2007)

Meat porridge... Yes, it sounds sick.

But, I AM sick. I caught a cold a while ago.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Fiddy101 @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> pussyÂ


You phale...really bad. You wouldn't be sitting at a PC screen, if you were eating out.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I'm eating pizza...good shit.


----------



## Nero (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Fiddy101 @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > pussy
> ...



Hiratai just owned Fiddy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 4, 2007)

Dragon and Phoenix with a side of fried dumplings.  Washed down with a little Jack and Coke.  One of my favorite meals of all time.  And yup, still on the health kick.  That's why I added the Phoenix.


----------



## notnarb (Nov 4, 2007)

soup

WE MUST NOT LET THE MAEK OUT POST BEAT THIS


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 4, 2007)

Too late, that things growing like HIV.

Hot chocolate, with marshymellow.


----------



## Nero (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_aura @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> Too late, that things growing like HIV.
> 
> Hot chocolate, with marshymellow.Â








 I love hot cocoa!

I'm eating Baby Back Ribs! They. Are. Tha. Best.

~Nero


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 4, 2007)

pumpkin pie!


----------



## science (Nov 4, 2007)

My hoodie string


----------



## Nero (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm eating some Ramen... Yummy after-midnight food..

After I'm done, I'm going to sleep.

~Nero


----------



## MrKuenning (Nov 4, 2007)

Dark chocolate covered rasins, and pepsi...


----------



## Fiddy101 (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Fiddy101 @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> ...



Yes he did :'(


----------



## jelbo (Nov 4, 2007)

Nose pickings.


----------



## test84 (Nov 4, 2007)

Don't Post (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 5, 2007)

whole wheat cherrios and some tea


----------



## tetsuya (Nov 5, 2007)

rocky road ice cream


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 5, 2007)

Fried CHICKEN!


----------



## Nero (Nov 5, 2007)

Well, I'm eating Corn Pops!

Yumm.. Cereal before bed.

~Nero


----------



## 4saken (Nov 5, 2007)

dinner :X


----------



## Veho (Nov 5, 2007)

Orange juice.


----------



## Mucuna (Nov 5, 2007)

An apple.


----------



## Dingler (Nov 5, 2007)

Honey out of the jar


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Dingler @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> Honey out of the jar



If that's true... bravo.

And oreo ice cream. SO GOOD.


----------



## Dingler (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh it's very true. I srysly need a sugar rush here in the morning - only way to make certain I'll make it through a schoolday


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Nov 5, 2007)

Just finished eating garlic bread... Mmmm vampire-repelling goodness!


----------



## Shinster (Nov 5, 2007)

Fried chicken and Tuna. :|


----------



## Shinji (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> I'm eating some Ramen... Yummy after-midnight food..
> 
> After I'm done, I'm going to sleep.
> 
> ...


----------



## ediblebird (Nov 6, 2007)

bread, buttered with cheese on top then put under a grill


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 6, 2007)

Cheese sticks.


----------



## MC DUI (Nov 6, 2007)

Toasted cheese and bbq chicken sandwiches.


----------



## Nero (Nov 6, 2007)

Hot Cocoa...

It rocks.. and I burned my tongue with it too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 6, 2007)

Milk tea and toast.  Gonna get a sugar buzz right before bed...


----------



## Nero (Nov 6, 2007)

Bed?

Do you live on the West Coast?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 6, 2007)

Right on it, in da Vancouver.


----------



## Nero (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_aura @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> Right on it, in da Vancouver.








 You're going to bed quite late...

Whatever.. I might be going to Vancouver Spring of 2008. (Love that place..)

I don't live that far away from you, by the way... Maybe... 200 Miles?

~Nero


----------



## Deadmon (Nov 6, 2007)

Reeses Pieces.


----------



## Nero (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm eating Spicy Tofu... It all comes to the first post again.

~Nero


----------



## nexus7412369 (Nov 7, 2007)

Lays. I'm getting the keyboard greesy.


----------



## bobrules (Nov 7, 2007)

Ice Cream


----------



## HelloKitty (Nov 7, 2007)

Sushi


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 7, 2007)

Garlic bread and a cup of milk.


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 7, 2007)

Halloween chocolate (KitKat, some Smarties, Coffee Crisp)


----------



## Shinji (Nov 7, 2007)

Bottle Caps


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 7, 2007)

A delicious salmon dish. Yum yum.


----------



## Enialis (Nov 7, 2007)

A Milky Way and a Mountain Dew.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Nov 7, 2007)

Fried egg ^________^


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> Fried egg ^________^


^_______________________________^


----------



## Nero (Nov 9, 2007)

Yumm... Lay's...

Get your damn smile on!

~Nero


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 9, 2007)

Mars Bar and an iced tea.


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 9, 2007)

Just finished up some tortellini w/ garlic & onion sauce, garlic bread, and Trix yogurt. Washin' it down with a Diet Pepsi MAX.
Don't come near me for the next half hour or so...


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 9, 2007)

I'll be sure to avoid you, mthr.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another Mars Bar for me.


----------



## lagman (Nov 9, 2007)

Gansito and delactosed milk, yummie!


----------



## Nero (Nov 9, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> Just finished up some tortellini w/ garlic & onion sauce, garlic bread, and Trix yogurt. Washin' it down with a Diet Pepsi MAX.
> Don't come near me for the next half hour or so...



Getting ready to fight a Vamp?






~Nero


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh man, lag, that looks gooooooood!

@MisterNero... I could knock a vampire over from 50 paces.


----------



## bobrules (Nov 9, 2007)

MMmM.. Cake(home-made)


----------



## lagman (Nov 9, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> Oh man, lag, that looks gooooooood!
> ..



Oh, it's so delicious and apparently they sell it up there, you should try it sometime.
[title:Related note]From http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gansito
In a study, the Gansito namebrand and "cute-looking goose" was remembered by 92% of a children's study group, whereas only 19% can recall the most basic Mexican history dates. This case of heavy publicity is also seen in the company's website (Marinela.com.mx)
*ashamed*


----------



## Nero (Nov 9, 2007)

Lag... That actually does look very delicious.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





~Nero


----------



## leetdude_007 (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm larding up with Nutella. The original cocoa hazelnut spread!


----------



## Nero (Nov 11, 2007)

C-C-C-Chicken Drumsticks!

They're awesome... Especially in B.B.Q. sauce.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## 001100 (Nov 11, 2007)

ham cheese sandwich using toasted bagel.


----------



## Talaria (Nov 11, 2007)

Bannana Choc chip ice cream mmmmmm.  And toast


----------



## Nero (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(1100 @ Nov 10 2007 said:


> ham cheese sandwich using toasted bagel.



I  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ham+Cheese sandwiches.

~Nero


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> Gansito and delactosed milk, yummie!



omg that looks good


----------



## Shinji (Nov 11, 2007)

I be eatin... lagman


----------



## Westside (Nov 11, 2007)

Smoked Horse Sausage.  No, this is not a joke, Horse sausage is a Kazakh delicacy.


QUOTE(Shinji @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> I be eatin... lagman


OMG!!! SHINJI I LOVE U!!!!!  I'm from Central Asia.  Lagman is absolutely delicious.  However, the Chinese imitation version is crap.  The Uighur Version is even better than the kind my people (Uzbeks) make.  Oh, and it is spelled as laghmen in Turkic languages.


----------



## bluebright (Nov 11, 2007)

this awesome cadbury choc-chip ice cream. I have never tasted any ice cream that is as good as this.


----------



## Nero (Nov 11, 2007)

Chicken Feet.

Seriously. But the nails are getting in the way.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## JPH (Nov 11, 2007)

Had Ribs (PorQ P's) for dinner, yum yum. Tore them thangs apart. Got more on my face than I did in my stomach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ribs are hard to eat without 
getting a little messy.


I leave tonight with one very true statement -  Southern food pwns all.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 11, 2007)

i just came back from outback steak house ........... 

but i was broke has to get chicken strips ............ yuck


----------



## Nero (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 10 2007 said:


> i just came back from outback steak house ...........
> 
> but i was broke has to get chicken strips ............ yuck



You went to a restaurant without money?

That baffles me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## cubin' (Nov 11, 2007)

He had very little money. Just put 2 and 2 together..it's what you have to do with bone monkey lots of the time. 

I'm eating chocolate mudcake


----------



## Nero (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm eatin Corn Pops.

Awesome cereal for breakfast. Frosted Flakes/Lucky Charms are better though.

~Nero


----------



## zeppo (Nov 11, 2007)

im eatin ur mom's ****


----------



## Nero (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> im eatin ur mom's ****



Is that supposed to be funny?

My mother died a few years ago! How dare you...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just kidding...Stop trolling around though.

~Nero


----------



## xflash (Nov 11, 2007)

toast


----------



## Nero (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(xflash @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> toast



I love Peanut butter + Toast.

It's awesome as heck.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 11, 2007)

Dutch Apple Pie :-)


----------



## Zonix (Nov 11, 2007)

Just now I'm chwing on the last part of my grilled cheese sandwich.


----------



## bobrules (Nov 11, 2007)

Right now I'm eating a big chocolate bar.


----------



## Spikey (Nov 11, 2007)

Popcorn! Yumz!


----------



## JPH (Nov 11, 2007)

Potatoe and Junior Cheeseburger from Wendys


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 11, 2007)

Bananas and custard!


----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2007)

Um, if I accidentally swallow my chewing gum, does that count as "eating"?


----------



## Vater Unser (Nov 11, 2007)

Tuc Crackers


----------



## Nero (Nov 12, 2007)

Lucky Charms!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Nov 12, 2007)

Just had an enormous trademarked veggie burger followed by some sour gummi bears!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 12, 2007)

im about to make a PANNANI !


----------



## two40 (Nov 12, 2007)

sandwich with ham, lettuce, oh so tasty cheese and shallots.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 12, 2007)

turkey jerkey


----------



## Deadmon (Nov 12, 2007)

Red seedless grapes.


----------



## Veho (Nov 12, 2007)

Müller Milchreis. Chocolate flavoured.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 12, 2007)

Bailys Chocolate Gateau.

My first cake this month.


----------



## Nero (Nov 12, 2007)

Combo's Pizza Crackers.

It's teh shitz.

~Nero


----------



## BakaNeko (Nov 12, 2007)

Rice Omelet with demiglace sauce, helped make it too.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 13, 2007)

Mars bars, again, leftovers from Halloween still.



QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> Combo's Pizza Crackers.
> 
> It's teh shitz.
> 
> ~Nero



You made 200 posts in 3 days?


----------



## Nero (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_aura @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> Mars bars, again, leftovers from Halloween still.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess?
I could care less about my Post count.

I'm eating Pan-fried Chicken wings.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tastes really good.

~Nero


----------



## mat88 (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm eating 3 cookies that I won by guessing the name of Misternero


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Nov 13, 2007)

i am so eating banana chips


----------



## ozzyzak (Nov 13, 2007)

Saladitos... mmmmmmm these are so awesome.


----------



## Seven (Nov 14, 2007)

Kit Kats, but I'm moving onto vegetable-ish dip with tortilla chips next.


----------



## Nero (Nov 14, 2007)

Ham and Cauliflower.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A definite yum-yum.

~Nero


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 14, 2007)

im eating emilo's toaster pizza and potato chips and diet pepsi :-)


----------



## Nero (Nov 14, 2007)

Cinnamon Teddy Grahams!

I just love biting their innocent teddy heads off!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## zeppo (Nov 14, 2007)

PAGLIACCIZ


----------



## Nero (Nov 14, 2007)

Just got done eating cranberries.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## Veho (Nov 14, 2007)

Cherry brownies.


----------



## jpxdude (Nov 14, 2007)

Chicken Salad sandwich from Greggs (popular bakery shop in the uk)


----------



## Neko (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm eating Pizza with Peppers and salami.


----------



## Dingler (Nov 14, 2007)

Pickled Herrings!


----------



## Digeman (Nov 14, 2007)

Nacho chips and dip


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Nov 14, 2007)

more banana chips - i have a big bag of them!


----------



## Nero (Nov 15, 2007)

Chicken Fried Steak... One of the most yummiest things ever!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## HelloKitty (Nov 15, 2007)

Ate a taco tonight


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 15, 2007)

Wontons in spicy soup.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 15, 2007)

just ate chinese food


----------



## War (Nov 15, 2007)

Toast >__> at 5PM.


----------



## lagman (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(HelloKitty @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> Ate a taco tonight



A taco? as in: one taco?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just ate tuna fish with mayonnaise and Choco Krispis all in the same plate... I know, I know  :'(


----------



## HelloKitty (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeah.. just one.. but it was kinda big


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 15, 2007)

just had me some keish and applesauce!!


----------



## Veho (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> just had me some keish and applesauce!!


Keish? Or quiche? 



I'm eating scrambled eggs.


----------



## JacobReaper (Nov 16, 2007)

but really im eating this


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 16, 2007)

having some pizza
supreme beef

yumm....


----------



## Sinkhead (Nov 16, 2007)

Jammy Dodgers (biccies)

- Sam


----------



## xJonny (Nov 16, 2007)

Pringles Rice Infusion Salt and Vinegar


----------



## Nero (Nov 17, 2007)

BBQ Chicken Wings...

Yessiree... It's tasty.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## War (Nov 17, 2007)

Omg, jacob likes Hello Pandas too~
My boyfriend always buys me those when his family goes to the AM.

Anyyyway... eating soup right now. Clam chowdeerrr


----------



## Nero (Nov 17, 2007)

Hello Pandas are teh shitz. Strawberry flavor of course.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi War! Haven't seen you on in a while.

~Nero


----------



## War (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah been kinda busy with school and crap D: But I'm back to my old posting self again :]

Never tried strawberry pandas :X I thought they only had those chocolate ones. But God...those chocolate ones are ORGASMIC.


----------



## Nero (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> Yeah been kinda busy with school and crap D: But I'm back to my old posting self again :]
> 
> Never tried strawberry pandas :X I thought they only had those chocolate ones. But God...those chocolate ones are *ORGASMIC*.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 17, 2007)

Split pea soup.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 17, 2007)

chocolate hello pandas are the best by far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my asian friend always bought them when we went to the markets. good stuff.

I just ate a curry. it was tasty.


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 17, 2007)

2 minute noodles! (I could live off this stuff)


----------



## OSW (Nov 17, 2007)

two massive strawberries. yummy!


----------



## Banger (Nov 17, 2007)

Not sure if it counts but air


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 19, 2007)

bread and spicy ketchup....
theres nothing to eat and were gonna go shopping tonight but im hungry as hell now
strange though.... ketchup and bread are usually the first things to finish...
it does taste nice though


----------



## Nero (Nov 20, 2007)

Grilled Cheese.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It was the only thing I could make in my house.. I need to go shopping for groceries tommorow.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## Zarcon (Nov 20, 2007)

A few Mr. Big and Caramilk mini-bars.
And drinking hot chocolate.

Should settle my chocolate craving for a while. XD


----------



## Veho (Nov 20, 2007)

A Slim Mint. 

They're supposed to help you lose weight, and used to cost around $6, but since the active ingredient is L-carnitine, and the mints contain such a small amount of it, that you'd have to eat around 80 mints a day to get the recommended daily intake, so all the candy actually does is taste of cinnamon. So the price is now $2 per box, and they come in this neat little tin box you can keep stuff in   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mmmmmm, cinnamon.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 20, 2007)

Breakfast.  Corned beef croissant sandwich.


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 21, 2007)

Breakfast. Bacon and cheese roll thing with banana milk.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 22, 2007)

Uh.... strawberries.


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> Omg, jacob likes Hello Pandas too~
> My boyfriend always buys me those when his family goes to the AM.
> 
> Anyyyway... eating soup right now. Clam chowdeerrr


----------



## Nero (Nov 22, 2007)

Crab Puffs.

Yummy. Anyone else ate them before?

~Nero


----------



## zeppo (Nov 22, 2007)

chinese pork!


----------



## cupajoe (Nov 22, 2007)

Garden salsa flavored sun chips


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 22, 2007)

Apple pie


----------



## Nero (Nov 22, 2007)

Chicken with Soy Sauce and a glass of Tap Water.

~Nero


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> Chicken with Soy Sauce and a glass of Tap Water.
> 
> ~Nero



Tap water 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Teh tap water could have aids!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haha

Ice cream.


----------



## Veho (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm eating a sandwich of pickles, mayo, cheese, and chicken breast deep-fried in bread crumbs. 

(Yeah, I hear it's called "chicken nuggets" but that sounds more like a byproduct of a constipated chicken than food. "Nuggets"? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   No. )


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Nov 22, 2007)

Just had some pad kee mao... Best noodles on earth!


----------



## TaMs (Nov 22, 2007)

Potato thingies atm


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 22, 2007)

Just had an ice cream, gonna go have sum chikin or white castle


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 22, 2007)

Having breakfast at the moment. Baked beans in bread in this sandwich press thing.


----------



## cupajoe (Nov 23, 2007)

Funyuns


----------



## ZPE (Nov 23, 2007)

Um my nails. Just ate rice and chicken curry.


----------



## Veho (Nov 23, 2007)

Burek.


----------



## azotyp (Nov 23, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Â Burek.


Man when i saw photos of that Burek, it maked me hungry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Thought i dont eat nothing now, but few minutes earlier i ate boiled eggs
and breadroll .


----------



## Jax (Nov 23, 2007)

Frosties.


----------



## Nero (Nov 23, 2007)

Fried Chicken, Joe jos, Cinnamon Sticks, and a Rockstar Energy Drink~

~Nero


----------



## Jax (Nov 24, 2007)

Salted cashew nuts.


----------



## Veho (Nov 24, 2007)

Pureed chestnuts and whipped cream.


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 24, 2007)

haribo


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 24, 2007)

Yummy turkey and melted cheese and gravy stuffing sammmich


----------



## Airsoft1117 (Nov 24, 2007)

Air


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Nov 24, 2007)

Rice and mackarel, man I love this stuff!


----------



## nexus7412369 (Nov 24, 2007)

Corned beef sandwich


----------



## platty (Nov 24, 2007)

The wife


----------



## nexus7412369 (Nov 24, 2007)

Sour skittles


----------



## Arkansaw (Nov 25, 2007)

tapioca fries


----------



## Nero (Nov 25, 2007)

BBQ Chicken.. I love chicken.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 25, 2007)

a very nice dish of spaghetti with a tomato sauce that has meat in it
also, some fried chicken on teh side
all that to be washed down with a nice mango nectar


----------



## BumFace (Nov 25, 2007)

a small packet of Maltesers with a cup of pure orange juice, soon my sisters cookie dough will be baked!


----------



## Rayder (Nov 25, 2007)

I've been eating a lot of ibuprofen lately.  I pulled a muscle in my back moving an Indiana Jones pinball machine on Thanksgiving day.

As Dr. Smith from Lost in Space would say, "Oh! The Pain."


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 25, 2007)

2 minute noodles!


----------



## Jax (Nov 25, 2007)

I just finished eating a slice of Grandma's banana cake


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 25, 2007)

Garden Salsa SunCHips!


----------



## Nero (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> I've been eating a lot of ibuprofen lately.Â I pulled a muscle in my back moving an Indiana Jones pinball machine on Thanksgiving day.
> 
> As Dr. Smith from Lost in Space would say, "Oh! The Pain."



I pulled a muscle somewhere near my ribcage... Attempting frontflips. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm eating a Crispy Chicken Sandwich and Large fries! Wendys for the win.

~Nero


----------



## myuusmeow (Dec 2, 2007)

A few Cheetos.

Our 99 cents only store sells a 4.75oz can for...guess what? 99 cents.


----------



## Veho (Dec 2, 2007)

I've just been to an international foods charity festival, spent tons of money on foods, and now I'm eating sushi, spring rolls, shrimp fries, Iranian saffron rice, Albanian minced meat... um, things, and Hungarian sweets, and drinking Ukrainian honey-and-hot-pepper vodka. 

Fusion food


----------



## greyhound (Dec 2, 2007)

sausage sandwich with a little brown sauce

nuff said


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 3, 2007)

I is eating cookies. It's not lunch time yet here.


----------



## Shinji (Dec 3, 2007)

Cake >_>

Carrot cake...


----------



## enigmaindex (Dec 3, 2007)

Pie


----------



## superrob (Dec 3, 2007)

Orange


----------



## IainDS (Dec 3, 2007)

FRUBE


----------



## puff1983 (Dec 3, 2007)

Apple Jacks........at 3 in the afternoon..........during work........man I hate being poor.  (Apple Jacks taste good though)


----------



## myuusmeow (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm eating Hamburger Helper. And it's awesome. Hamburger and cheesey sause and noodles= PURE WIN.


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 4, 2007)

Mmmmm... Mint Chocolate Chip ice cream.  Washed down with a nice glass of tawny port.  Perfection.


----------



## nintendofreak (Dec 4, 2007)

Sun Flower seeds


----------



## Icarus (Dec 4, 2007)

Just had a Large Dominos Pizza with black olives


----------



## enigmaindex (Dec 4, 2007)

Spaghetti


----------



## TGBoy (Dec 4, 2007)

Burger King Double Whopper. Ahhh


----------



## Banger (Dec 4, 2007)

Paper, but I was eating a chicken TV dinner type thingy a little bit ago.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 4, 2007)

pizza qith suasge and green peppers


----------



## Chotaz (Dec 4, 2007)

chocolate cookies and a glass of white milk


----------



## superflee (Dec 4, 2007)

cap'n crunch cereal christmas edition


----------



## superrob (Dec 4, 2007)

Mint Pastels


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 5, 2007)

Burger from Harvey's.  Mmmm.....


----------



## nexus7412369 (Dec 5, 2007)

Grapes. Red grapes.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 5, 2007)

A couple of Eclipse Mints


----------



## enigmaindex (Dec 5, 2007)

My saliva and Oreos


----------



## Railgun (Dec 5, 2007)

some pills ... im ill :'(


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 6, 2007)

Cinnamon buns!


----------



## Nero (Dec 6, 2007)

Porridge! I burned my tongue on it though.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## zeppo (Dec 6, 2007)

Pumpkin Nog!


----------



## shadow theory (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm sick too! So pills. Oh and water, to go with aforementioned pills.


----------



## Nero (Dec 6, 2007)

Pills..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm currently eating Duck... It's really good.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## Westside (Dec 6, 2007)

Horse meat again.  If anyone of you tasted Camel before...  Well, it actually tastes like salted and smoked Camel to be exact.  However, it is delicious.


----------



## Shinster (Dec 6, 2007)

Balut (duck embryo).


----------



## zeppo (Dec 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinster @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> Balut (duck embryo).



SICK! I saw balut on the food channel, and it looks fucking nasty.


----------



## Shinster (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah Pinoy delicacy lol


----------



## nintendofreak (Dec 6, 2007)

Half shredded wheat halffrosted flakes cereal followed by some string cheese followed by some chips.

Im not fat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just eat ALOT..


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 8, 2007)

Double dose of hot dogs... now I gotta lie down...


----------



## pristinemog (Dec 8, 2007)

Just had Taco Bell. Two Baja Chalupas with extra baja sauce. Amazing stuff.

And right NOW I'm taking digestive enzymes to help digest this monstrosity that is fast food.


----------



## bobrules (Dec 8, 2007)

Wasabi beans with water. mmm yummy


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 8, 2007)

coffee.. well, actually I'm drinking it..


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 8, 2007)

Cheddar cheese and saltine crackers.


----------



## ZeminkoX (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Elfish (Dec 8, 2007)

gingerbread


----------



## xJonny (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm eating your face...

Oh, and Jammie Dodgers.


----------



## enigmaindex (Dec 8, 2007)

Biscuits and Milk!


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 8, 2007)

I had this a couple of hours ago, but it still counts.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Taiwanese noodles with some chicken.  And some hot water.


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 9, 2007)

Cheese on toast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## bobrules (Dec 9, 2007)

currently eating jalepeno pretzels


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 9, 2007)

burnt popcorn :-( stupid microwave


----------



## Chotaz (Dec 9, 2007)

Mixin' a bit of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





goota love them... *drools*


----------



## enigmaindex (Dec 9, 2007)

We dont have those above cereals here in Australia  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . But i am eating fish and chips!


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 9, 2007)

Egg mayo sarnies  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Sam


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Dec 9, 2007)

the internets


----------



## 4saken (Dec 9, 2007)

QUOTE(enigmaindex @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> We dont have those above cereals here in AustraliaÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The chocolate one looks kinda the same as the Milo cereal, and the other one looks kinda like O's (or something - don't remember). Cereals are pretty much the same worldwide.

I'm eating this little tub of "Frousse" - frozen mousse. Been waiting for it to freeze for an hour or so >_>


----------



## Banger (Dec 9, 2007)

Pizza. Jacks pepperoni.


----------



## seracrux (Dec 9, 2007)

green mangoes and bagoong (fish paste)


----------



## pimpyT (Dec 9, 2007)

Sour Patch Rip-offs: Santa Themed.  Verdict: Crappy & Overpriced.


----------



## myuusmeow (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(superflee @ Dec 4 2007 said:


> cap'n crunch cereal christmas edition


CHRISTMAS EDITION? I need to see this!


----------



## captain^k (Dec 10, 2007)

chicken tenders with sweet and sour sauce and crinkle cut fried with tomato sauce


----------



## redact (Dec 10, 2007)

Omallette Burger, with salami


----------



## Rayder (Dec 10, 2007)

Dan-Dee regular potato chips.  For some reason, they are tasting particularly yummy today.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 10, 2007)

Just had all-you-can-eat sushi for dinner.  Not to mention a bunch of other Japanese food.  I am so ready to lie down and faint.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Dec 10, 2007)

Everything bagel with cream cheese


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 10, 2007)

Just had a sausage roll dipped in marinara with chocolate milk on the side.

Why does Italian food taste so much better with chocolate milk?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 10, 2007)

leftover Chinese food


----------



## myuusmeow (Dec 10, 2007)

A monster (17oz) sandwich from Ralph's, only eating half though.


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 10, 2007)

Spaghetti and Meatballs


----------



## Trulen (Dec 11, 2007)

Nearly 84 malted milk balls in the past..  3 hours.  I haven't had any in months!

Hurrah for ingesting nearly 8.5 servings of 180 calories...  
Which makes it...  1530 calories.....

OH SNAP.


----------



## Nero (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Trulen @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> Nearly 84 malted milk balls in the past..Â 3 hours.Â I haven't had any in months!
> 
> Hurrah for ingesting nearly 8.5 servings of 180 calories...Â
> Which makes it...Â 1530 calories.....
> ...



Funny thing is, I eat that much, and I don't gain weight at all.
Hell, I could eat 5000 calories worth of stuff and gain about a pound.. It's weird.

I am very active throughout the day so that's probably why.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## .:Jacke:. (Dec 11, 2007)

Piiiiizza!


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 11, 2007)

Pistachios and Dr Pepper.  Great combo.  Plus the container says it's a great source of fiber.  You know how we old dudes need our fiber.


----------



## JacobReaper (Dec 12, 2007)

Chocolate Chip Cookie with Milk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















(edit cause forgot to say chocolate "chip" )


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 12, 2007)

Chips.


----------



## cupajoe (Dec 12, 2007)

Green and Orange Tic Tacs. (orange>green)


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 12, 2007)

Cheese & Onion crisps.


----------



## Samutz (Dec 12, 2007)

Frostie (brand) Root Beer


----------



## leonheart_a (Dec 12, 2007)

Coco Pops


----------



## frostfire (Dec 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Samutz @ Dec 12 2007 said:


> Frostie (brand) Root Beer


Grr, Dun drink me!!

I'm eating a piece of chocolate right now, together with some soda.


----------



## Verocity (Dec 12, 2007)

Fruit Loops FTW!!


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 12, 2007)

Peanuts.


----------



## Nero (Dec 13, 2007)

Cup Noodles. 

Didn't wanna go out, didn't wanna cook.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





~Nero


----------



## jagviper (Dec 14, 2007)

Kraft Dinner and OJ... Great combination


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 14, 2007)

Popcorn at 9:22 AM. XD


----------



## lagman (Dec 14, 2007)

Salt crackers and turkey ham  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Note to self: Learn to cook.


----------



## Pigwooly (Dec 14, 2007)

Chinese takeout- sweet and sour chicken.


----------



## cubin' (Dec 14, 2007)

Waffle coated hot dog. Quite tasty.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 14, 2007)

frozen pizza again


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 14, 2007)

Tortilla chips and salsa.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 14, 2007)

Instant noodles


----------



## Foie2 (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm eating Trident Tropical Fruit gum.  It's great.


----------



## zeppo (Dec 14, 2007)

Frozen lasagna.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 15, 2007)

Breakfast.  Corned beef hash with an egg.  Damn...


----------



## RiotShooter (Dec 15, 2007)

French Toast      yummmmmy


----------



## JPH (Dec 15, 2007)

Chicken in a Biscuit...om nom nom.


----------



## Jax (Dec 15, 2007)

Chocapic


----------



## TLSpartan (Dec 15, 2007)

Cold pizza. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Skye07 (Dec 15, 2007)

French Toast


----------



## myuusmeow (Dec 15, 2007)

Some flavorless Hamburger Helper (DDDDDDD
Some fries with ketchup.


----------



## greyhound (Dec 15, 2007)

chocolate orange


----------



## jagviper (Dec 15, 2007)

QUOTE(greyhound @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> chocolate orange


Mint Chocolate Orange


----------



## Veho (Dec 17, 2007)

Chai tea.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 17, 2007)

Coffee (decaff)


----------



## moozxy (Dec 17, 2007)

Chocolate digestive.


----------



## Jax (Dec 17, 2007)

I just ate a berliner.


----------



## Rulza (Dec 17, 2007)

Choclate muffins.


----------



## Resident0 (Dec 17, 2007)

I just ate a mince pie, and when my fiancee turns up, i'll be eating...

A nice King Prawn Vindaloo!! (yes the Indian dish)


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 18, 2007)

Ice Cream Snowman


----------



## Samutz (Dec 18, 2007)

Canned Ravioli


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 18, 2007)

a dougnut with sprinkles


----------



## lagman (Dec 18, 2007)

Yakult, I'm...I'm kinda addicted to it


----------



## Nano-rus (Dec 18, 2007)

A lemon flavoured candy.


----------



## RhythmStraw (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm eating a cupcake right now because I was planning to make Pizza Bagel Bites(


----------



## Verocity (Dec 18, 2007)

I just finished a cookie and some milk.

Yummm.


----------



## DrKupo (Dec 18, 2007)

Pizza!


----------



## Nero (Dec 18, 2007)

MnMs... A jumbo sized bag.

How sad.. Over a course of 3 days, I haven't finished it. But there's 38 servings so I guess you can't blame me!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## JPH (Dec 18, 2007)

raisin oatmeal cookie

om nom nom


----------



## jerm27 (Dec 18, 2007)

im chewing gum...dose that count?


----------



## Bryce (Dec 18, 2007)

Swedish crackers with jam and cheese! God damn I love them!


----------



## serious_sean (Dec 18, 2007)

reese's puffs muthafucka!

i love this cereal. if they ever stop making it i'm going to kill myself.


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 18, 2007)

peanuts with chocolate..


----------



## Nero (Dec 22, 2007)

MnMs!

Ugh.. I'm probably gonna gain pound after pound.. I gained like 3 pounds from MnMs yesterday!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





~Nero


----------



## Lazycus (Dec 22, 2007)

Egg nog and ham sandwich.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Dec 22, 2007)

Toblerone!


----------



## JPH (Dec 22, 2007)

Shake & Bake Chicken, Cornbread, and water


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 22, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Dec 22 2007 said:


> MnMs!
> 
> Ugh.. I'm probably gonna gain pound after pound.. I gained like 3 pounds from MnMs yesterday!Â
> 
> ...



Who cares?  It's Christmas!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just ate a ton of baklava, now I'm hyper but can't move.


----------



## azotyp (Dec 22, 2007)

At last i was eating something when I read this topic Im eating yoghurt


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 22, 2007)

making curly fries and chicken nuggggggets !


----------



## nexus7412369 (Dec 24, 2007)

Marshmallows and a glass of milk.


----------



## BannedEpisode (Dec 24, 2007)

My pride as I watch the Vikings start off a terrible game against the Washington Redskins.


----------



## bobrules (Dec 24, 2007)

Poutine


----------



## natkoden (Dec 24, 2007)

chocolate bar


----------



## King Zargo (Dec 24, 2007)

White bread with choco and red wine.


----------



## Hiratai (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(shinsil @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> White bread with choco and red wine.


Can I visit some time?


----------



## gh0ul (Dec 24, 2007)

Persimmon fruit - its tasty


----------



## King Zargo (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shinsil @ Dec 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > White bread with choco and red wine.
> ...



Sure I have nobody to play Excite Truck with, but don't touch my bread.


----------



## zeppo (Dec 24, 2007)

Chocolate Cake


----------



## redact (Dec 24, 2007)

kate morgan diet shake - vannila


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 24, 2007)

Just had dinner.  All I liked was the dessert... mmm... don't know what it's called though, kinda like a warm pudding with taro and custard, Chinese style.  Damn!


----------



## Nero (Dec 24, 2007)

Just finished a Big Mac!
That's my favorite kind of burger!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## azotyp (Dec 25, 2007)

Muhaha Im eating cookies now.


----------



## JPH (Dec 25, 2007)

Candy from my stocking


----------



## vladislaus (Dec 25, 2007)

Taz cookies well they are cookies that come in a Taz tin can thing. Pretty awesome.


----------



## test84 (Dec 25, 2007)

seeds.


----------



## Sick Wario (Dec 26, 2007)

just had turkey dinner, now onto pumpkin pie my fav


----------



## squirt1000 (Dec 26, 2007)

Pork scratchings... Yummmm


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 27, 2007)

The mother of all ham sandwiches. It's got about a third of a pig on it.


----------



## m|kk| (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm eating just plain smoked ham and a croissant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. My grandfather always sends my family a huge, yummy smoked ham for Christmas. It's so delicious!!


----------



## Jax (Dec 27, 2007)

Chicken with fries! Mmm-m!


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Dec 27, 2007)

MAOAM lollies(cheap shit from ALDI)


QUOTE(gh0ul @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> Persimmon fruit - its tastyÂ


But ya know what's better Mangosteen (looks like shit tastes like heaven)


----------



## Masked (Dec 27, 2007)

waffles


----------



## xalphax (Dec 27, 2007)

leftover cookies ^^


----------



## hellklown (Dec 27, 2007)

Strawberry flavored Oreo Cookies!!!!


----------



## theman69 (Dec 27, 2007)

Check my sig please.


----------



## Nero (Dec 29, 2007)

Teddy Grahams and Limon Hot Cheetos.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 29, 2007)

soft tacos FUCK YEAH !


----------



## JKR Firefox (Dec 30, 2007)

Gum.

~Fitzy~


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Dec 30, 2007)

Turkey Jerky, it's pretty good, if not a little salty.


----------



## bluebright (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Dec 27 2007 said:


> The mother of all ham sandwiches. It's got about a third of a pig on it.



I know that feeling. When your eating some kick-ass sandwich, one you made your self, and no one in the world is feeling as good as you are. This sandwich defines your life, it is the reason for living...I'm so damn poetic...

Oh, and I'm eating malteasers.


----------



## GrimLord (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm eating meat lovers pizza from Pizza Hut.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Dec 30, 2007)

Still eating gum...eyeing a piece of paper on my desk now...

Edit: Have eaten the paper and moved onto a Fruit Roll Up.  Talk about moving up in the world.

~Fitzy~


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 30, 2007)

Jalapeno cheese fries.


----------



## JPH (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm chowing down on sausage balls


----------



## greyhound (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> I'm chowing down on sausage balls









i'm eating honey nut cheerios


----------



## gbatempz (Dec 30, 2007)

chewing the hair of my beard. :-P


----------



## zeppo (Dec 31, 2007)

cookie dough ice cream! weee


----------



## asuri (Dec 31, 2007)

some tasty microwave lunch called penne primavera


----------



## Nero (Dec 31, 2007)

Jr. Bacon Cheeseburger and French Fries!

Drink: Kool-Aid.

~Nero


----------



## Requisite (Dec 31, 2007)

Sushi with plenty of Wasabi..
Yum...


----------



## Upperleft (Dec 31, 2007)

Drinking Mountain Dew 
Eating nothing


----------



## Nero (Jan 1, 2008)

Waffles + Maple Syrup for Dinner.
Yeh! I have nothing to eat for dinner except Eggos.. Shut up...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## aZnXrAvEr (Jan 1, 2008)

gum :[


----------



## Nero (Jan 1, 2008)

Top Ramen (Chicken flavor) and Apple Cinnamon cereal (Kinda nasty).

~Nero


----------



## Banger (Jan 1, 2008)

Cookies.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jan 1, 2008)

I had a pizza. (Chicken, sweet corn and onion)


----------



## Law (Jan 1, 2008)

Toast, literally right now as I type.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jan 2, 2008)

Had rice and chicken for lunch.


----------



## Omgwtfisthat (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm waiting for a chicken kebab to finish off frying


----------



## Omgwtfisthat (Jan 17, 2008)

ooooops, wrong post sorry


----------



## usmagen (Jan 17, 2008)

beef gyudon and some maki! ye!


----------



## azotyp (Jan 27, 2008)

Cheap bacon chips


----------



## scubersteve (Jan 27, 2008)

scrambled egga and rice.
I should eat something less asian >.


----------



## Flooded (Jan 27, 2008)

Taco bell tacos and nachos and cheese.


----------



## Binkx (Jan 27, 2008)

Lasagne and garlic dough balls


----------



## Veho (Jan 28, 2008)

Chocolate.


----------



## azotyp (Jan 28, 2008)

chocolate wafers and drinkink 1 can of beer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (kind of strange mix).


----------



## Upperleft (Jan 28, 2008)

drinking a cup of berry mix juice 
ahh~


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 11, 2008)

BUMPINATED!
Cappucino cheesecake =D


----------



## Issac (Feb 11, 2008)

maltesers crumbles...


----------



## usmagen (Feb 11, 2008)

kare kare. (ox tripes and veggies in peanut sauce)


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 11, 2008)

Noodles and prawns.


----------



## Nero (Feb 11, 2008)

Mandarins.

Because its Chinese New Year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Nero @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> Mandarins.
> 
> Because its Chinese New Year.
> 
> ...


Holy crap, I just realized that THATS why they're called mandarins... :facepalm:

Oh... well... they're pronounced "mandareeni" in Russian so maybe thats why.


----------



## drock360 (Feb 11, 2008)

Panda Express Orange Chicken with a small Pepsi.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 11, 2008)

a philly cheese steak hot pocket !


----------



## Reduxed (Feb 11, 2008)

Rice...T_T


----------



## JacobReaper (Feb 11, 2008)

Rice Crispies O_O

mmm breakfast..


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 11, 2008)

popcorn


----------



## herbanassault (Feb 13, 2008)

Turkey on whole grain wheat with a little Smart Beat nonsense mayo spread on there for the illusion of flavor.


----------



## naes (Feb 13, 2008)

Mmm, beef Maruchan Ramen Noodles. I love 'em.


----------



## hanman (Feb 13, 2008)

cereal bar...caramel something or other.


----------



## Upperleft (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## herbanassault (Feb 15, 2008)

FiberOne Granola Bar.


----------



## Skye07 (Feb 15, 2008)

Melocakes ^^


----------



## superrob (Feb 15, 2008)

Bread with Nutella


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 16, 2008)

Rice noodles with mushrooms and prawns in.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 16, 2008)

Just had fried rice and beef for dinner.  Yummy.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 16, 2008)

im bloated ........ i ate too much 

* lays on the floor bloated


----------



## hanman (Feb 16, 2008)

i'm eating some sausage that was stuck in my teeth from breakfast this morning.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 15 2008 said:


> im bloated ........ i ate too much
> 
> * lays on the floor bloated



Bacon overload, right?  Lol.  Just had a banana.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Feb 16, 2008)

Ritz bits chips.


----------



## cubin' (Feb 16, 2008)

pizza from the Italian pizzeria down the road. Got a quite Saturday night with just me and the pizza mmmm


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 16, 2008)

Pork curry


om nom nom nom


----------



## superrob (Feb 16, 2008)

Burger


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 16, 2008)

Toffee popcorn


om nom.


----------



## recacer (Feb 16, 2008)

them damn addicting heart candies with the lame sayings on them


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Feb 16, 2008)

I ate a while a go, It was salami fried with onion, lemon, pepper and a bit of curry powder. OH YES I COOKED IT. and it was in bread.


----------



## Tommy Gunn (Feb 16, 2008)

I am eating a BANANA


----------



## Chotaz (Feb 17, 2008)

waffle covered with consensed milk and chocolate toping *drools*


----------



## Tommy Gunn (Feb 17, 2008)

Another banana


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 17, 2008)

Tuna and onion roll.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 17, 2008)

peanut butter sandwich


----------



## theman69 (Feb 17, 2008)

check sig


----------



## xShinobi (Feb 17, 2008)

I''m eating chocolate!


----------



## cubin' (Feb 17, 2008)

Blueberry cheesecake muffin. 

Delightful combination I must say...


----------



## jargus (Feb 21, 2008)

A mint.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 21, 2008)

I forgot about this thread.  Oh well, perfect, I just finished dinner: cod and rice with corn.


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 21, 2008)

Microwave pizzas


----------



## herbanassault (Feb 21, 2008)

Salisbury Hamburger Helper. Added some ground flax seed, diced tomatoes and french fried onions. Pretty tasty.


----------



## Orc (Feb 21, 2008)

Lomi, 3rd bowl already... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to gain weight you see...


----------



## Veho (Feb 21, 2008)

QUOTE(Orc @ Feb 21 2008 said:


> Lomi


Man, that recipe sounds delicious. I want some lomi now   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm eating cherry yogurt at the moment.


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 21, 2008)

i'm about to eat stir fry spring onions, prawns, chinese mushrooms, with a bit of soy sauce. man i love to cook


----------



## Ducky (Feb 21, 2008)

Soy Milk with Ciniminies cereal


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 21, 2008)

Chicken in breadcrumbs , rice and salad.


----------



## ShadowXP (Feb 21, 2008)

Fucking lush.


----------



## Samutz (Feb 21, 2008)

Kellogg's Mixed Berry Fruit Snacks

(gummy fruit candy)


----------



## ben_r_ (Feb 21, 2008)

A turkey breast and mild cheddar cheese sandwich with a claussens spear pickle and chicken flavored cup noodle.... I eat like a broke college student.


----------



## Hit (Feb 21, 2008)

Noodles


----------



## Sephi (Feb 21, 2008)

Bacon, fried potatoes and eggs, oh, and did I mention *BACON?*


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 22, 2008)

I just came back from a dinner.  Steak for the winz.


----------



## Upperleft (Feb 22, 2008)

Pizza-flavored corn tortillas


----------



## Fiddy101 (Feb 22, 2008)

Cornflakes


----------



## Upperleft (Feb 22, 2008)

> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 	
2 Members: Rock1Z, BoneMonkey 

OMG IT'S BONEMUNKEY!!

now drinking mountain dew


----------



## Jaejae (Feb 22, 2008)

A shit generic supermarket muesli bar.
Fuck it is foul.


----------



## FaRReR (Feb 22, 2008)

spag.


----------



## Lyuse (Mar 19, 2008)

Lachmacun with Döner kebab not with minced meat, 

its the food of Kings


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 19, 2008)

crackers..


----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2008)

I just swallowed a chewing gum, does that count? (Damn coughing fits.) 




			
				Lyuse said:
			
		

> Lachmacun with Döner kebab not with minced meat,
> 
> its the food of Kings


I agree. 

Now you made me hungry.


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 20, 2008)

seaweed, rice, and soysauce = quick fix snack when you're asian.


----------



## rest0re (Mar 20, 2008)

candy


----------

